# Neuer Gamer Pc!



## Niklzz (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo Community! 
Ich habe wollte mir seit neustem einen neuen Pc zulegen mit dem ich auch ordentlich zocken kann da ich nur gefährliches Halbwissen habe was Hardware angeht wollte ich mich mal hier versichern bevor ich einen Fehlkauf begehe...
Ich wollte nicht über 1300 gehen...1400 maximum...
Ich war auf vielen Seiten wo Pcs angeboten wurden nur weiss ich nicht so recht ob ich denen vertrauen sollte
Wäre schön wenn ihr mir ein paar Systeme vorschlagen könntet 
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2013)

Muss es denn ein "Fertig-PC" sein, oder wäre es auch okay, wenn Du Dir auf unsere Vorschläge hin nen PC selber zusammenstellst? zB ein Shop wie hardwareversand.de baut den PC mit den Teilen, die Du auswählst, für 20€ zusammen. 


Ein Top-PC kostet nämlich ca 800-900€, mehr ist nicht nötig. Alles, was mehr kostet, ist entweder unnötig (nur wenig Leistungsplus für viel Aufpereis) oder überteuert oder betrifft "Komfort"-Dinge wie zB schönes Gehäuse oder eine SSD als Festplatte.


----------



## Vordack (22. Februar 2013)

So wie ich Dic hverstanden habe würdest Du gerne einen komplet PC haben.

Schau mal hier

Die besten Spiele-PCs für Gaming: Die offiziellen PCGH-PCs im Überblick

Dort ist diese Tabelle: Testtabelle_136_736274623423.jpg

Dort würde ich mir nen PC raussuchen im mittleren Preisfeld (700-1200).


----------



## Niklzz (22. Februar 2013)

Ja das wäre auch vollkommen ok solange die den mir zusammenbauen und fertig hierhin schicken, wäre auch gut wenn ihr mir sagen könntet wie lang ich jetzt mit ner GTX 660i oder 670 auskommen würde weil die 680 und 690 mir n bisschen zu teuer wäre 
Bin gespannt auf euere vorschläge


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2013)

Guck mal zB hier Komplett-PC ab 500 Euro - unsere Tipps für starke Gamer-PCs + Selbstbau-Video

auf Seite 4 ist schon ein sehr guter PC als Beispiel. WIllst Du auch übertakten bzw. die Option haben? Wenn nein, dann reicht ein Intel i5-3470 oder 3570 (ohne "k" ) und ein günstigerer Kühler. Beim Mainboard kann man natürlich auch viele andere nehmen, Gehäuse ist auch "Geschmackssache", beim Netzteil ginge es auch günstiger, oder auch noch besser mit nem E9-CM 580W.

Und bei Deinem Budget wäre eine SSD mir 120GB für Windows und alle "normalen" Programme sinnvoll, ca 80-90€.


----------



## Niklzz (22. Februar 2013)

Ich weiss nicht wie man übertaktet von daher lasse ich es mal lieber,
Ja der auf Seite 4 sieht wirklich gut aus...nur kann ich mir darunter nicht wirklich was vorstellen...z.B wielange kann ich mit der AMD 7950 noch neue spiele auf hoch oder sogar höchster einstellung spielen? 
Und reicht der i5 prozessor und die 2x4 Arbeitsspeicher aus?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2013)

In Spielen sind bisher alle CPUs, die teurer als der i5-3470 oder 3570 sind, so gut wie gar nicht besser, d.h nen teureren Prozessor zu kaufen macht keinen Sinn. Du kannst, wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, als Mainbaord dann auch das von dem 700€-PC nehmen. Und auch den CPU-Kühler, der dort steht, oder nen anderen für 20-25€.

Wenn Du eh neu kaufst, könntest Du auch 2x8GB RAM nehmen. Am besten passt DDR3-1600MHz mit 1,5 Volt, der Rest spiele keine merkbare Rolle. 2x4GB würden aber auch reichen. NOCH gibt es keine Vorteile von mehr als 8GB RAM.

Ne AMD 7950 hat ein Top-Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, eine übertaktete Version kostet auch kaum Aufpreis, zB die von Gigabyte. für 260€ Du kannst aber auch zu einer 7970 greifen, ich persönlich würd mir das aber sparen und dann einfach ein paar Wochen früher mal ne neue Grafikkarte nachrüsten als es mit ner 7970 nötig wäre.

Bei hardwareversand.de kriegst Du nach kauf einer 7950 auch noch - auf emailAnfrage - Spielecodes für Tom Raider und Bioshock Infinite, kann auch sein, dass du Crysis 3 statt Tom Raider bekommst.


----------



## Niklzz (22. Februar 2013)

Danke, du hast mir echt geholfen 
nur weiss ich nicht was da noch alles fehlt die kleinen Sachen die ich mir noch zusammenkaufen muss...welche wären das? oder kannst du oder wer anders der das liest  mir nach deinem Vorschlag mal so provisorisch was auf der Seite was zusammenstellen und kurz den  Link posten?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2013)

Per Link geht das nicht - aber ich nen Screenshot machen, so dass Du selber den Warenkorb erstellen kannst. Sag mal kurz ob Du auch eine SSD willst und wieviel GB die Festplatte haben soll. Soll es mit windows sein? Ist das Gehäuse Bitfenix Shinobi okay?


----------



## Niklzz (22. Februar 2013)

Ja es soll Windows sein und was is der unterschied ziwschen ner SSD und ner gewöhnlichen festplatte ?
Die festplatte solle zwischen 750gb-1.5 tb sein


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2013)

ne SSD hat extrem schnelle Zugriffszeiten, so dass im normalen Windowsalltag alles schneller geht, was auf der SSD installiert ist, also zb Fotovorschau im Bilderordner, Officeprogramme öffnen, Browser öffnen. Zudem sind SSDs auch schneller in MB/Sekunde, so dass die Ladezeiten sich ingesamt verkürzen - bei Spielen dauert das Laden dann weniger lang, WENN die auf der SSD installiert sind.

Das ist halt eine Art "Komfort"-Artikel. Pro Gigabyte sind die halt deutlich teurer als Festplatten.

und noch ein Vorteil: da sind keine "platten" mehr drin, sondern Speicherchips, so dass eine SSD lautlos ist und auch nicht kaputtgehen kann, nur weil man vlt aus versehen mal seinen PC tritt


----------



## Niklzz (22. Februar 2013)

Hmm wäre eine Kombination vorteilhaft? das ich ne ssd für spiele die schnell laden sollen oder generell wichtige Programme nehme mit etwas weniger speicher keine Ahnung vielleicht 150 oder weniger und dann noch eine normale Festplatte mit 500 gb?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2013)

Guckst Du das Bild im Anhang. Über diesen Link: http://lb.hardwareversand.de/pcconfwelcome.jsp?pcConfigurator.gpOnly=0 kommst Du zum PC-Konfigurator, da nimmst Du einfach " *PC ganz individuell nach Ihren Wünschen...* ", und dann kannst Du Schritt für Schritt die Komponenten zufügen.

Du kannst dann zB nach Preis und Hersteller filtern ,dann findest Du es schneller.

Wenn Du ne SSD willst, dann nimm bei "Festplatte" ZUERST die SSD (zum Beispiel eine Samsung SSD 840 mit 120GB) und dann kannst Du danach als zweite Platte eine normale zufügen. Bei den Preisen für Festplatten macht es aber keinen Sinn, statt 1000 dann nur 500GB zu nehmen - ich würde auch mit ner SSD eine PLatte mit 1000GB oder mehr nehmen.



Wenn die Hardware fertig zusammengestellt ist, gehst Du oben auf "Software" - da kannst Du bei "corinstalliertes Betriebssystem" windows 7 home premium 64 Bit oder windows 8 64bit für ca 80€ inkl Installation wählen.


Das sind dann ca 930-940€ insgesamt mit Zusammenbau. Mit ner 120GB-SSD ca 80-90€ mehr.


----------



## Niklzz (22. Februar 2013)

was für ne SSD empfiehlst du mir?


----------



## Niklzz (22. Februar 2013)

Ist die grafikkarte auch ok ? hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
Und ich hab mir den so zusammengestellt is das auch gut? 
Ausserdem wollt ich wissen wo du das mit der HD 7970 gesehn hast das man da die SPiele bekommt


----------



## Niklzz (22. Februar 2013)

Hab mir jetzt den hier zusammengestellt ist das auch ok`?
 Und könntest du überprüfen ob die Grafikkarte gut ist?


----------



## Niklzz (23. Februar 2013)

Ok hab noch ein paar sachen verändert und betriebsystem usw draufgetan so das ich auf 995 euro komme... 
Bei optionalen Sachen steht Soundkarte: Jetzt meine frage wenn ich keine soundkarte nehme habe ich dann keinen Ton auf meinem Pc zb beim Musikhören oder Spielen?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2013)

Niklzz schrieb:


> Ok hab noch ein paar sachen verändert und betriebsystem usw draufgetan so das ich auf 995 euro komme...
> Bei optionalen Sachen steht Soundkarte: Jetzt meine frage wenn ich keine soundkarte nehme habe ich dann keinen Ton auf meinem Pc zb beim Musikhören oder Spielen?


 
Doch klar, seit vielen Jahren hat jedes Mainboard auch nen kleinen Soundchip und auch Anschlüsse für Boxen und/der Kopfhörer, sogar bis zu 5.1- oder 7.1-Boxensets. Ne extra Karte lohnt sich nur, wenn Du sehr gute Boxen und/oder Kopfhörer hast.


----------



## Niklzz (23. Februar 2013)

ok dann lass ich es mit der Soundkarte das ist jetzt mein Endprodukt könntest du mal drüberschauen und gucken ob ich da was unnötiges oder überteuertes reingepackt hab? 
Vielleicht kann man ja was einsparen 
Hoffentlich kannst du es lesen wollte alles auf einen screenshot bringen ^^


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2013)

Da Du nicht übertakten willst, reicht das Gigabyte H77-DS3H als Board völlig aus.

Beim RAM ist das hier etwas günstiger http://lb.hardwareversand.de/1600+Low+Voltage/74316/8GB-Kit+G.Skill+PC3-12800U+CL11-11-11-28.article

Das Gehäuse ist ZU billig - da solltest Du nicht so extrem dran sparen. Ein besseres Gehäuse bietet mehr PLatz = mehr Luft und ist leider, weil dort 1-2 Lüfter vorinstalliert sind, die selber schon besser sind als bei GANZ billigen Gehäusen - und gut durchdachter Platz + gute Lüfter machen den PC insgesamt leiser.

Grafikkarte: da die XFX nicht auf Lager ist, kannst Du auch die hier nehmen http://lb.hardwareversand.de/3072+MB/55671/Gigabyte+Radeon+HD+7970+WindForce+3X%2C+3GB+GDDR5%2C+PCI-Express.article

Beim Netzteil: wie viel Watt hat das? Ein Pure Power L8 CM müsste genau so viel kosten und hat 530W, was mehr als reicht - das wäre qualitativ besser als die L7-Serie.

und willst Du keinen CPU-Kühler? das ist dann nochmal leiser, selbst wenn es einer für nur 15-20€ ist


----------



## Niklzz (23. Februar 2013)

Die Grafikkarte behalt ich die ist am 26.2 wieder vorrätig
Noch 2 Fragen reicht der i5 Prozessor den ich gewählt hab oder ist der nicht so optimal und ist ne i7 stark besser zum zocken?
zweite frage: welchen kühler und welches gehäuse empfiehlst du ?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2013)

Das Bitfenix Shinobi usb3.0 ist zB sehr gut

und als Kühler hatte ich ja auch einen vorgeschlagen, ich glaub nen EKL Sella oder so



ein i5 reicht völlig, ein i7 bringt grad bei Spielen nix, was du merkst.


----------



## Niklzz (23. Februar 2013)

Ok so weit so gut,
USB ports sind schon dabei oder? 
Und was ist ne Netzwerkkarte?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2013)

USB-Ports hast Du am Mainboard, die schauen dann hinten am PC heraus. Zudem hast Du vom Gehäuse nen Stecker, den man auf das Board stecken kann, so dass Du auch vorne am Gehäuse USB hast.

Netzwerkkarte ist LAN, also damit Du zB über nen Router ins INternet kannst - das hat aber jedes Mainboard schon eingebaut, da braucht man keine extra Karte


----------



## Niklzz (23. Februar 2013)

Ok danke du hast mir richtig geholfen DD 
Werde mir wahrscheinlich wenn die Grafikkarte wieder vorrätig ist den Pc bestellen 
Danke nochmal...
Ich hoffe damit kann ich Crysis 3 und Battlefield auf very high genießen


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2013)

BF3 auf jeden Fall, bei Crysis 3 bin ich nicht sicher: vlt hat das einen "protzmodus", der selbst mit ner Hyperkarte nicht läuft - aber das ist dann eh nur zu "Demozwecken" und wird außer beim Standbildvergleich nicht anders als "sehr hoch" aussehen


----------



## Niklzz (23. Februar 2013)

Ok gut, mir ist nur wichtig dass ich möglichst lange neue Spiele auf hoch spielen kann weil ich mir nicht jedes Jahr ne neue Grafikkarte holen will


----------



## Niklzz (23. Februar 2013)

Zockst du auch? und wenn ja was hast du für nen PC?


----------



## Niklzz (27. Februar 2013)

So....ist der so ok? 
oder ist das gehäuse kacke? 
Falls noch was zu verändern wäre, sags nochmal 
Windows sieben ist auch dabei


----------



## Niklzz (27. Februar 2013)

Habs mir in den warenkorb gelegt aber die wollen mir den Lüfter seperat senden weil  er zu schwer ist und abreissen könnte wäre er montiert hast du einen leichteren montierbaren zu empfehlen weil ich wills nicht selber machen


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2013)

An sich ist der Sella schon sehr leicht ^^ 


Vlt der Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo und der Xigmatek Loki SD963 - die wiegen ca 400g. Oder auch der EKL Alpenföhn Civetta.



ansonsten passt alles.



ps: ich hab nen i5-3570k auf nem Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H, 16GB RAM und ne Gigabyte AMD 7950 OC. Ne SSD für windows und wichtige Programme (u.a. Musikproducing), dann noch 2 Festplatten mit 640 und 1000GB. Als CPU-Kühler nen Xigmatek Fark Knight. Und für den Strom sorgt ein BeQuiet E9-CM 580W.


----------



## Niklzz (3. März 2013)

Wollte noch ne SSD dranhängen, wie groß sollte diese sein? und wie kann ich denen die mir das draufinstallieren sagen dass die Windows auf die SSD ziehen?


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2013)

Wenn Du das alles zusammen bestellst: bei hardwareversand.de zB wird an sich auf das Laufwerk installiert, was Du als erstes im Konfigurator zufügst, und ich meine da stünde auch so was wie "Laufwerk 1, Laufwerk 2" usw. - und vermutlich kannst Du auch am Ende noch einen Kommentar zusammen mit der BEstellung abschicken. Und so oder so: ich denke, dass jeder Shop automatisch die SSD  für windows nimmt, wenn ne SSD und eine FEstplatte im PC gewünscht werden.


----------

